
What did Monica do to violate the CoC? - jolmg
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/335373/what-did-monica-do-to-violate-the-coc
======
joshstrange
Ok, I think I need an "out of the loop" explanation. I've spent the last
10-15min reading this page and linked pages and I'm still hopelessly confused.

All I know is it has something to do with Monica questioning some new CoC
changes (pronoun-related) and then being fired for "violating" the CoC before
it was even ratified.

It's very unclear to me what everyone's positions on this issue were as it
seems that Monica was asking about using gender neutral pronouns instead of
what people preferred to be called by and that was an issue for SE? Like I
said, I'm very confused.

I look forward to someone explaining what is going on because I can't make
heads or tails of it.

~~~
forgottenpass
>All I know is it has something to do with Monica questioning some new CoC
changes (pronoun-related) and then being fired for "violating" the CoC before
it was even ratified.

Pretty close. Monica blogged a timeline if you want even more reading.
[https://cellio.dreamwidth.org/2019/10/05/stack-overflow-
fias...](https://cellio.dreamwidth.org/2019/10/05/stack-overflow-fiasco-
timeline.html) And then these might be better entrypoints to what followed
[https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/334248/an-update-
to...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/334248/an-update-to-our-
community-and-an-apology)
[https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/333965/firing-
mods-...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/333965/firing-mods-and-
forced-relicensing-is-stack-exchange-still-interested-in-cooper)

>It's very unclear to me what everyone's positions on this issue

Most people seem to care more about how StackExchange handled it and what it
means for the future of contributing to SE sites. The way SE got rid of her,
and the subsequent damage control has been a dumpster fire.

They're prepping to sell the company, and the shit communication skills are
probably a deliberate not-so-subtle "fuck off" to any volunteers that have
become more ingrained into the community than the free frontline staff SE
wants.

~~~
m-p-3
That's frustrating to see how they treat their volunteers, which are IMO the
lifeblood of SE. If they go away, SE is nothing else than an archive of Q&A,
which will crumble away over time.

------
Aqua
Go ahead and call me bigot, this is the most ludicrous conflict I've ever
seen. The fact that someone can be fired for "misgendering" is just beyond
belief. Look, people all over the world are living in poverty, starving,
dying, there are wars, we're facing climate change and yet in the west we're
wasting out time over imaginary issues rather than tackling the real problems.

~~~
sp332
Trans people are being murdered in the USA on a fairly regular basis.
Emphatically confirming that they have human rights is unfortunately not a
waste of time.

~~~
sp332
Today:
[https://twitter.com/MagsVisaggs/status/1184892291040862210](https://twitter.com/MagsVisaggs/status/1184892291040862210)

